# Any Guides on How to Service a Bendix 2-Speed?



## Kscheel (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anyone know of a quality online guide for servicing a Bendix 2-speed rear hub, non-kickback style?


Thanks


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 6, 2012)

I once saw a you tube video of a guy doing a re grease and re pack.  Not sure the title, but he used alot of grease everywhere.  I copied him, and it purred like my cat when I brush him .  Good luck


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 6, 2012)

They are fairly simple mechanisms.  Here is an exploded drawing and a photo of the last one I had apart.  I have the large diameter bearing in backwards in the photo so use the exploded view when reassembling.  The third photo dimension is important.  

Just start unscrewing stuff. Clean everything good, grease with light white lithium grease, assemble like the pictures, and ride vigorously. I guess posting it here now makes it an online guide?


----------



## pakman2 (Oct 7, 2012)

The schwinnbikeforum has on its site under resources(I think it is that section)  a download of the Schwinn 2 volume shop manuals and there is a section on Bendix 2 speed hubs outlining the repair of these hubs


----------



## rhenning (Oct 7, 2012)

A Glenn's Bicycle Manual has complete step by step instructions on how to do it.  Roger


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 7, 2012)

Start with removing the flat nut on the brake arm, it pretty much unscrews from there.  Make sure the gear bit on the axle is fully seated and tight, these tend to come loose and back off and then it makes it difficult to get both gears.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Kscheel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Servicing the hub will be next project to tackle so I'm trying to get myself familiar with the process before tearing into it.


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 7, 2012)

Just noticed that part MS-2 in the photo has separated.  I've seen several of these that were loose (the two pieces are swedged together) but not one that has fully separated.  You want that piece to be solid.  
The weak part of these hubs is the threaded bit of the rod in the "rod and spring" assembly.  Tends to break off.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Kscheel (Oct 19, 2012)

I started in on the hub today and got everything clean. I posted a new thread asking about some of the bits that look like they may be worn out.

Looking up at the part diagram I noticed there is a part called a universal anchor clamp. I do not have one of those. What is it? Do I need one? Might someone have a picture of a bike with one installed?


----------



## Aerostrut (Oct 20, 2012)

I would not take part MS-43 apart.  There is a lead slug inside the axle that keeps the other part from moving.  Adjustment is critical to the hub shifting.  I took one apart once and had big problems later.  I'll take a kickback any day over these things.

The universal thingie is just the brake arm strap.  Gary


----------



## jd56 (Oct 20, 2012)

*catalog Challenge*

Here is a post from the "Catalog Challenge" that Scott started a while back.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23765-catalog-challenge!&highlight=catalog+challenge

Here is some Bendix diagrams from that thread....some other great stuff here as well.

http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html

I know you were asking for "servicing" the hub help but at least this post has the diagrams....as someone had posted before. I know reduntancy but, just giving Scott's hard work on Cataloging and nice BUMP


----------

